# AMD's 65nm Turion dual-core processor



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 14, 2007)

this is very old news but i just bought a dell inspiron 1501 & was surprised to find out that it had gr8 battery life & ran very cool
many people said that turions ran hot 
when i checked my laptop i found that this turion is not 90 nm but a 65 nm
it also supports ddr2-800..i.e. it has a ddr2-800 memory controler
it also supports the n standard of wifi
i searched the forum & found nothin abt this so i am postin this after doin my research on 65 nm turions
i know this news is nearly 3 months old but i couldnt find it on the forum  so here's the post to inform everyone 


Advanced Micro Devices has launched a new dual core Turion processor based on 65nm fabrication technology. The chips are now available while notebooks based on the new AMD Turion 64 X2 dual-core mobile technology will be available later this quarter in designs from computer manufacturers.
The firm claims M690 coupled with Turion 64 X2 dual-core mobile technology extends battery life to five hours.

*www.pclaunches.com/processors/amds_65nm_turion_dualcore_processor.php

NVIDIA and Broadcom joined AMD (NYSE: AMD) to showcase the 3D graphics, wireless, battery life, and compute performance advantages of next-generation AMD mobile platforms at an event held in San Francisco today. Based on superior technologies from the AMD Better by Design program -- including next-generation 65nm AMD Turion 64 X2 dual-core mobile technology, chipsets from AMD and NVIDIA, and leading wireless networking solutions from Broadcom -- these mobile platforms deliver a superior Windows™ Vista experience for end-users. 

AMD’s award-winning 65nm Silicon-on-Insulator technology provides increased transistor performance, scalability and power efficiency. AMD Turion 64 X2 dual-core mobile technology based on the 65nm process, now shipping, represents an important milestone as AMD continues its rapid conversion of Fab36. Included in this processor family is a new higher performing part, AMD Turion 64 X2 dual-core mobile technology, TL-66. 

*www.amd.com/us-en/Corporate/VirtualPressRoom/0,,51_104_543~117283,00.html

Model Number      Frequency         L2 Cache
TL-66                  2.3 GHz              1MB
TL-64                  2.2 GHz              1MB 
TL-60                  2.0 GHz              1MB 
TL-58                  1.9 GHz              1MB 
TL-56                  1.8 GHz              1MB 

TK-56                  1.8 GHz              512KB
TK-53                  1.7 GHz              512KB

check out this link for more info

*www.amdcompare.com/us-en/notebook/


i also found this during my reserch of 65 nm turions
now amd also have a platform like intel
& they will be able to ship a mobo+proccy combo pack to the laptop manufactures..which will make them even cheaper & more competetive with intel 
AMD plans to revile its new program called Better by design like Intel's current Vpro platform.

*img507.imageshack.us/img507/130/betterbyol8.gif


*img381.imageshack.us/img381/9884/betterbydesignoo6.jpg


AMD first wants to attack mobile market and it will have four categories to start with. Good single core how AMD refers to its first platform will involve a single core sempron CPU, ATI or Nvidia graphics and Broardcom wireless.

Second in line "good dual core" will include Athlon X2 dual core, Nvidia or ATI graphic card and again Broardcom or some other wireless chipset vendor.

The third one is branded as "better dual core" and it includes Turion 64 X2 mobile dual core again Nvidia or ATI graphics and Boardcom or some other wireless. This version will be painted in silver ink.

The top notch one is called Best dual core and to stickers will be painted in golden ink. And it includes Turion 64 X2, Nvidia or ATI graphic and Boardcom but in this case it will be a feature of a high end and faster version of these CPUs.

The fifth mobile platform will involve "best dual core for digital media" slogan and it will promote AMD live.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 15, 2007)

47 views no replys??


----------



## Sourabh (Jul 18, 2007)

Hey, what is the model no. of the AMD processor in your laptop?

If the processor you got in your laptop is 65nm fabrication process based, it should be based on M690 chipset with ATI Radeon 1270 graphics chip. Really nice for a budget config considering it sells for 32k in India.

Interesting find!


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 18, 2007)

Sourabh said:
			
		

> Hey, what is the model no. of the AMD processor in your laptop?
> 
> If the processor you got in your laptop is 65nm fabrication process based, it should be based on M690 chipset with ATI Radeon 1270 graphics chip. Really nice for a budget config considering it sells for 32k in India.
> 
> Interesting find!


the one i have is dell inspiron 1501 with amd tk-53(the cheapest one ) & ati x1150 

the one my uncle has is dell inspiron 1521..tl-64 & x1270... amazing performance with vista aero esp. battery life compared to other vista laptops


----------



## t_revolution (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: AMD's 65nm Turion dual-core processor (Dell 1521)*

Well in contrast to the original post in this thread, according to CPUZ the TL-56 model at least is NOT 65nm... at least in my case. I ordered mine July 1st. This really surprised me, but CPUZ reports the old 90nm. Anyone else have the same experience, I'd really like to know? It is too bad as I was trying to support AMD and I wanted their platform because I still do not trust Intel's integrated graphics... I think the Radeon X1270 is a slightly better card than the GMA X3100.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 28, 2007)

*Re: AMD's 65nm Turion dual-core processor (Dell 1521)*



			
				t_revolution said:
			
		

> Well in contrast to the original post in this thread, according to CPUZ the TL-56 model at least is NOT 65nm... at least in my case. I ordered mine July 1st. This really surprised me, but CPUZ reports the old 90nm. Anyone else have the same experience, I'd really like to know? It is too bad as I was trying to support AMD and I wanted their platform because I still do not trust Intel's integrated graphics... I think the Radeon X1270 is a slightly better card than the GMA X3100.


man u should have checked like i checked before buyin..amd is still sellin their older 90nm stock @ a lower price & it is still available....& x1270 is better than x3100 

BTW ,which laptop do u have?


----------



## t_revolution (Jul 28, 2007)

I have the Inspiron 1521 TL-56 / 2 gb RAM / 120 gb HD (well 110 gb when you count the 10 gb Dell takes up for system recovery etc., even though they only need 4 gb).  That being said I like the machine, it looks good,is definitely of good quality, and performs fine. I guess I just miss out on some battery performance mainly by not having the 65nm.

I wonder when the Turions in the Inspiron 1521 will turn over to 65nm...


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 29, 2007)

t_revolution said:
			
		

> I have the Inspiron 1521 TL-56 / 2 gb RAM / 120 gb HD (well 110 gb when you count the 10 gb Dell takes up for system recovery etc., even though they only need 4 gb).  That being said I like the machine, it looks good,is definitely of good quality, and performs fine. I guess I just miss out on some battery performance mainly by not having the 65nm.
> 
> I wonder when the Turions in the Inspiron 1521 will turn over to 65nm...


 no man u miss out on a better memory controller,a cooler laptop , a longer battery backup...+ 802.11n support(which is not imp in india)..u should have checked any way the performance will be nearly the same

check out this link for more info

*www.amdcompare.com/us-en/notebook/


----------



## accb2005 (Jul 29, 2007)

ssk. I am thinking of buying a Vistro 1000, which seems to have the same spec as your 1501. What's your cpu's temperature while idle/full load?


----------



## teknoPhobia (Aug 1, 2007)

Mine's a 90 nm TL 52 but it still runs cooler than most people's c2d lappys that I have seen, in fact, I have rarely seen/heard the fan on my lappy start spinning. Mine uses the Nvidia 6150 chipset


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Aug 1, 2007)

teknoPhobia said:
			
		

> Mine's a 90 nm TL 52 but it still runs cooler than most people's c2d lappys that I have seen, in fact, I have rarely seen/heard the fan on my lappy start spinning. Mine uses the Nvidia 6150 chipset


TL-52 does not run hot becuz it has a low frequency but if u have a tl-56 or higher u will know that they run slightly hot


----------



## aku (Aug 1, 2007)

totally out of topic but do you fellas think nvidia 6150 is preferable ova gma950?
a frend of mine was askin for a ~35k lappy.. so is compaq v3425u a good option?.. watz the offerin frm hp,dell adn acer?


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 1, 2007)

^^^ Yup, its much better then GMA950.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Aug 2, 2007)

akuCRACKER said:
			
		

> totally out of topic but do you fellas think nvidia 6150 is preferable ova gma950?
> a frend of mine was askin for a ~35k lappy.. so is compaq v3425u a good option?.. watz the offerin frm hp,dell adn acer?


yup it is  for gaming but intel chipsets give better battery life
abt lappy 
an even better choice wud be dell vostro 1000 or dell inspiron 1421/1521


----------



## shantanu (Aug 2, 2007)

i think turion is only for lappys and X2 athlon is for desktops...


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Aug 2, 2007)

shantanu said:
			
		

> i think turion is only for lappys and X2 athlon is for desktops...


yup that is true
athlons went 65 nm in 2006 itself


----------



## Pathik (Aug 3, 2007)

Sourabh said:
			
		

> Hey, what is the model no. of the AMD processor in your laptop?
> 
> If the processor you got in your laptop is 65nm fabrication process based, it should be based on M690 chipset with ATI Radeon 1270 graphics chip. Really nice for a budget config considering it sells for 32k in India.
> 
> Interesting find!


hey saurabh u sure that we can get a tl-64 + ati x1270gfx in 32k in india??? wit 2gb ddr2 667?? cos i cant find it anywhere in the dell india site..


----------



## Sourabh (Aug 3, 2007)

I didn't cross check it before. No Vostro or Inspiron notebook based on the M690 chipset is available on Dell India website. They are still using the Xpress 1150 chipset. 

If you click the customize on Vostro 1000 on this page, the second config you see features a TK-53 Turion X2 processor. Which is a new OEM processor and 65nm based.

As for RAM, I think it's best to upgrade the memory after purchase considering 2GB DDR2 667MHz RAM only costs 4k. Trash the one they bundle


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Aug 3, 2007)

pathiks said:
			
		

> hey saurabh u sure that we can get a tl-64 + ati x1270gfx in 32k in india??? wit 2gb ddr2 667?? cos i cant find it anywhere in the dell india site..



no man u will have to take amd tk-53..32k
if u want tl- 64 u  will have to pay around 55k  TL-66 then 60-65k


----------



## Pathik (Aug 3, 2007)

u sure we get 2gb ddr2 667 lappy ram for 4k??? thats good then..
one more thing does replacing ram modules affect the warranty??


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Aug 3, 2007)

pathiks said:
			
		

> u sure we get 2gb ddr2 667 lappy ram for 4k??? thats good then..
> one more thing does replacing ram modules affect the warranty??


it does if u replace it ur self but if u get it replaced by dell itself during ordering it then it doesnt


----------



## Sourabh (Aug 3, 2007)

You don't say good-bye to Dell warranty if you upgrade the RAM on your own. There is no sticker or anything for them to find out about your tinkering. I've paid additional 6k for 3-years warranty and trashed the original 512MB stick on day 1. However, I've it with me, just in case, when Dell rep. comes to fix the system and are very particular about it, I can swap 

And yes, a single 1GB 667MHz laptop RAM from Transcend costs 2.2k only.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Aug 4, 2007)

Sourabh said:
			
		

> You don't say good-bye to Dell warranty if you upgrade the RAM on your own. There is no sticker or anything for them to find out about your tinkering. I've paid additional 6k for 3-years warranty and trashed the original 512MB stick on day 1. However, I've it with me, just in case, when Dell rep. comes to fix the system and are very particular about it, I can swap
> 
> And yes, a single 1GB 667MHz laptop RAM from Transcend costs 2.2k only.



hey i didnt know that..maybe even i'll do this


----------



## romeo_8693 (Aug 4, 2007)

i cudnt find dell inspiron 1521 or 1501 with turion proc on dell site....!!!!!!!!


----------



## Peter Parker (Aug 4, 2007)

Good.. The Duel core processer has better speed than pantium-4 .......!




Adding irrelevant links in your blogpost is condering SPAM.

Thanks
*clearblogs.com/thecandles/


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Aug 5, 2007)

romeo_8693 said:
			
		

> i cudnt find dell inspiron 1521 or 1501 with turion proc on dell site....!!!!!!!!



hey theyve changed the name it is vostro 1000 now


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 5, 2007)

I just configured a Vostro 1000 at dell site.



> AMD Turion(TM) 64 X2 Dual-Core Mobile technology TL-56
> Genuine Windows Vista(TM) Home Premium - with AERO experience
> 1 Year CompleteCover
> ATI Radeon(R) Xpress 1150 256MB HyperMemoryTM (integrated)
> ...



Only the graphic card looks bad, cos I have no idea about it.
TrueLife LCD would have been better
HD Audio is not ther.

Dell 1420/1520 is still a better choice


----------



## Pathik (Aug 5, 2007)

the vostro range is good only for those wanting a low budget lappy...
if u configure them with standard components then they work ouyt to be costlier than the 1520/1420


----------



## romeo_8693 (Aug 5, 2007)

@ssk_the_gr8...thanks 4 da update..


----------

